# Setup



## Jason_Nolan (Jul 4, 2008)

TV:
Pioneer Kuro 141fd

Electronics:
Denon 4308CI
Oppo bdp83
SVS AS-EQ1

Speakers:
Definitive BP3000TL Fronts
CLR3000 Center
BPVX Surrounds
Definitive Trinity Subwoofer
JL Fathom F113 Subwoofer

Room Treatment:
12 GIK 242's
4 GIK 244's
6 GIK Tri Corners

Other:
Technic 1200 headphones
2 Technic 1200 Turntables
Numark Mixer with infinite optic faders
Shure 44-g and 44-7 needles
Stanton needles
A bunch of vinyl most of you wouldn't care to hear and some you might

QSC PLX3402 Pro audio amp (not in use)
Behringer EQ, not sure what and I'm not going to go look, also not in use


----------



## Jason_Nolan (Jul 4, 2008)

Hopefully this goes through this time? Third time I've filled this out.


----------



## Jason_Nolan (Jul 4, 2008)

This needs updated, I guess. If anyone wants to know my thoughts on my upgrades let me know.


TV:
Pioneer Kuro 151fd. Both 141's came broken, finally I got a third 151 without cracks.

Electronics:
Denon 4308CI
(2) Emotiva XPA-1s
(1) Emotiva XPA-5
Oppo bdp83
SVS AS-EQ1

Speakers:
PSB Synchrony One fronts
PSB Synchrony One C center
PSB Synchrony One B's surround
JL Fathom F113 Subwoofer
2 21" Maelstroms sitting on the floor (other room) without an enclosure (they'll get there)

Room Treatment:
12 GIK 242's
4 GIK 244's
6 GIK Tri Corners

Other:
Technic 1200 headphones
2 Technic 1200 Turntables
Numark Mixer with infinite optic faders
Shure 44-g and 44-7 needles
Stanton needles
A bunch of vinyl most of you wouldn't care to hear and some you might

QSC PLX3402 Pro audio amp (Soon to be in use)
Behringer EQ, not sure what and I'm not going to go look, also not in use



Read more: Setup - Home Theater Forum and Systems - HomeTheaterShack.com


----------



## DeBo (Feb 14, 2010)

There must have been plenty of 60" Pioneer's broken in shipment, glad to see you landed one.
Never heard the PSB's what are their highlights over the Definitive's?


----------



## Jason_Nolan (Jul 4, 2008)

Yeah, I've had more than my share of headaches with the Kuro being delivered. I don't want to get into it, but I'm in a one year ordeal with the first vendor trying to get my money back through court.

As for the differences between the PSB's, they're pretty large. My room is very treated, but as much treatment as I used I could not get a smooth response with the definitives. Too much room interaction. Much easier to place the PSB's. The PSB's have a better top end. I'm not using a center channel right now, it's being delivered and the fronts image like there is one. With the XPA-1's they'll play clean as loud as my ears can take it. Actually my F-113 isn't keeping up with them on the most demanding bass sections up extremely loud, but my room is very open. The midrange is great. Music shows a lot more detail and harmonics.

The bass on the definitives was of course greater, but that's to be expected. I am surprised how much bass the synchronys can provide down to about 30hz, but no where near the 18's in the definitives. I've always crossed my mains over at 80hz anyway, so it's not a factor. The one thing i've say I lost with the PSB's is imaging depth a little, but not so much. The definitives would sound like things were behind, where the PSB's play flat across my TV really. I'm willing to take that.

I have Shure SE530 headphones. I could always hear the music very rich through them, and notice details that I thought only headphones could provide. I can now hear all that detail through my home system at a much more dynamic scale with the PSB system. I've heard the $22,000 Revel Salon 2's in the demo room, and they're nice. I'd say the PSB's mid compares with them along with the coherence of the drivers blending together. What they can't do that the revels did is the bass and the ultra smooth top end with the Revel's beryllium tweeters.

I'd recommend the PSB's without a doubt and I loved the definitive system before.


----------



## mandtra (Aug 30, 2010)

cool, you should post some pictures


----------



## DeBo (Feb 14, 2010)

I have Shure SE530 headphones. I could always hear the music very rich through them, and notice details that I thought only headphones could provide. I can now hear all that detail through my home system at a much more dynamic scale with the PSB system. I've heard the $22,000 Revel Salon 2's in the demo room, and they're nice. I'd say the PSB's mid compares with them along with the coherence of the drivers blending together. What they can't do that the revels did is the bass and the ultra smooth top end with the Revel's beryllium tweeters.

Wow..pretty impressive to hear that much detail!


----------

